# solid source for stane



## UberJedi (Jan 15, 2015)

I need recommendations for a solid stane source. When I order 30 ml bottles they are clear and I'm told taste like shit. When I get 60 ml bottles it is white and I'm told it isn't as bad. I think I'm getting watered down shit in the larger bottles. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 16, 2015)

No one .


----------



## UberJedi (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I tried them and another company.  Same result. Have you ordered the 60ml if so was it white?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2015)

There is no 30 ml bottle with ironmag research?..and the Exemestane is a milky white ..taste is obviously subjective but having tasted the Exemestane before giving to my rats I would say it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 19, 2015)

UberJedi said:


> I need recommendations for a solid stane source. When I order 30 ml bottles they are clear and I'm told taste like shit. When I get 60 ml bottles it is white and I'm told it isn't as bad. I think I'm getting watered down shit in the larger bottles. Any input would be appreciated.



What makes you think this? Did you get any tests to back it? If you ordered IMR stane, youre rats will love you. Its 100%, tests on my rats have shown it to be...and its milky white and doesnt taste good at all, but works


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2015)

IronMag Research is top shelf.

*heavyiron15* for 15% off


----------

